# racechip gts



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

im new to german cars and dont know anything about tune. i did some research on the racechip gts it looks ok base on the review but does it really do anything to our gen 3b cars? how big of diffence does it make ? will that void factory warranty ? maybe any other tune on the similar budget will work better ?


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Don’t waste you money, go for APR or Unitronic. They’ve been doing VW/Audi tunes for decades and they get real results. 

But for the question about warranty, yeah kiss that sucker goodbye. If damage is done to the engine and is a result of the tune it’s not covered. APR does offer their stage 1+ that offers their own warranty to the drivetrain, but any warranty for VAG will be void. Once a tune is loaded it changes a hard number in the ECU that CANNOT be returned to factory.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Ya I been waiting for apr or uni. As of now they have noting.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

I’ve been running the Burger Motorsport tune for a year and half and very happy with the results. Its a inline tune that you can remove in 15 minutes if you have to take to the dealer. It is user adjustable via an app.


----------



## supersushi (Dec 17, 2019)

blackgliguy said:


> I’ve been running the Burger Motorsport tune for a year and half and very happy with the results. Its a inline tune that you can remove in 15 minutes if you have to take to the dealer. It is user adjustable via an app.


Is this running on an MQB Tiguan with the B cycle?


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

supersushi said:


> Is this running on an MQB Tiguan with the B cycle?


Yes MBQ chassis. I started a thread in here about it.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

1054521247 said:


> Ya I been waiting for apr or uni. As of now they have noting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Just wait and save your money, they’re getting there.


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

sk8too said:


> Don’t waste you money, go for APR or Unitronic. They’ve been doing VW/Audi tunes for decades and they get real results.
> 
> But for the question about warranty, yeah kiss that sucker goodbye. If damage is done to the engine and is a result of the tune it’s not covered. APR does offer their stage 1+ that offers their own warranty to the drivetrain, but any warranty for VAG will be void. Once a tune is loaded it changes a hard number in the ECU that CANNOT be returned to factory.


Why would anyone do something like that if it voids the warranty? For a few more horsepower.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Tig20ne said:


> Why would anyone do something like that if it voids the warranty? For a few more horsepower.


It's a lot more than just a few more HP and it's something that most will want to do regardless. Also VW would have to prove that a mod caused whatever malfunction if they wanted to void a warranty.


----------



## VolksBerry (Dec 2, 2019)

*Your warranty will not be voided*



sk8too said:


> Don’t waste you money, go for APR or Unitronic. They’ve been doing VW/Audi tunes for decades and they get real results.
> 
> But for the question about warranty, yeah kiss that sucker goodbye. If damage is done to the engine and is a result of the tune it’s not covered. APR does offer their stage 1+ that offers their own warranty to the drive train, but any warranty for VAG will be void. Once a tune is loaded it changes a hard number in the ECU that CANNOT be returned to factory.


I used to be a sales manager and worked closely with the service department. We would take cars in on trade with tunes and they would be scanned and market "TD1" here in Canada. Warranty work can be performed as long as the issue is not caused by the tune. I've even seen turbos get fixed after being flagged. As along as the tune isn't so extreme that it wrecks the engine, you'll be fine......probably.


----------



## srivkin78 (Aug 31, 2019)

2019 SEL R-Line Black

I bought the Racechips GTS...it didn't do a thing. They had good support but there was absolutely no impact on the cars performance so i returned it for a full refund. If APR/Unitronic hasn't figured it out yet no one has. 

You can try the JB4 but it's wayyyyyyy over priced by the time you buy everything and i hear it really buggy with the Gen3B Engine. 

I hear there was a Neuspeed Module as well but i never found one for the Gen3B Engine


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

srivkin78 said:


> 2019 SEL R-Line Black
> 
> I bought the Racechips GTS...it didn't do a thing. They had good support but there was absolutely no impact on the cars performance so i returned it for a full refund. If APR/Unitronic hasn't figured it out yet no one has.
> 
> ...


It’s not that they haven’t figured it out, this engine isn’t special. But they weigh the benefits of R&D money against potential sales, how many people will get a tune on their Tiguan versus a GTi? Probably double, so they focus more on the high demand then circle back. I waited 2 years for APR to release a tune for my A7.

That neuspeed module will be the same garbage that racechip was. Just be patient.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

blackgliguy said:


> I’ve been running the Burger Motorsport tune for a year and half and very happy with the results. Its a inline tune that you can remove in 15 minutes if you have to take to the dealer. It is user adjustable via an app.


Burger/Neuspeed/Racechip...are all just "tuning Boxes" that don't scratch the surface of what a real refreshed ecu tuning file can. If you were happy with the Burger you'll need clean underwear if you toss it and go with a Unitronic or APR file.

My neighbor bought one and sent it back; he said the difference he noticed was about the same as switching from 87 to 94 octane.


----------



## srivkin78 (Aug 31, 2019)

sk8too said:


> It’s not that they haven’t figured it out, this engine isn’t special. But they weigh the benefits of R&D money against potential sales, how many people will get a tune on their Tiguan versus a GTi? Probably double, so they focus more on the high demand then circle back. I waited 2 years for APR to release a tune for my A7.
> 
> That neuspeed module will be the same garbage that racechip was. Just be patient.


APR has had a test Vehicle since 8/2019 with no end in site for a release. And there is no measurable data that says there is a 2:1 Tune demand for GTI vs Tiguan. Not to get all Statistic like..but in 2018 as of May..there where 7900 GTI's Sold(which was down 19% in sales from May of 2017) compared to 46,000 Tiguans sold..Even if there was a 2:1 demand...the demand for the Tiguan has better sales potential outselling GTI almost 8:1


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Yes I got the racechip gts and it does not look like it made any different..... I should have listened smh.... I will keep testing. 
I used phone app for 0-60 test they are around the same time. 
1.Before install 0-60 in 9.6s in sport mode.
2.after installed with map 5 selected 0-60 in 9.3s with sport mode
3. Map 7 with sport mode 0-60 in 9.5s 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

brian81 said:


> Burger/Neuspeed/Racechip...are all just "tuning Boxes" that don't scratch the surface of what a real refreshed ecu tuning file can. If you were happy with the Burger you'll need clean underwear if you toss it and go with a Unitronic or APR file.
> 
> My neighbor bought one and sent it back; he said the difference he noticed was about the same as switching from 87 to 94 octane.





1054521247 said:


> Yes I got the racechip gts and it does not look like it made any different..... I should have listened smh.... I will keep testing.
> I used phone app for 0-60 test they are around the same time.
> 1.Before install 0-60 in 9.6s in sport mode.
> 2.after installed with map 5 selected 0-60 in 9.3s with sport mode
> ...


Lol you can test all you want and then try and convince yourself that it made a difference. It won’t, just return it and put that money aside and wait for a legit tune.


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

sk8too said:


> Lol you can test all you want and then try and convince yourself that it made a difference. It won’t, just return it and put that money aside and wait for a legit tune.


:thumbup:


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Is there a phone number where I can call and return ? I drove with that chip on map 7 for 300 miles it doesn't make any difference beside made my rpm stay at 6k when during a hard launch..... 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

1054521247 said:


> Is there a phone number where I can call and return ? I drove with that chip on map 7 for 300 miles it doesn't make any difference beside made my rpm stay at 6k when during a hard launch.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


No idea, can’t you call customer service?


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

I dont think they have a number ? I was looking around on there web site


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

srivkin78 said:


> 2019 SEL R-Line Black
> 
> I bought the Racechips GTS...it didn't do a thing. They had good support but there was absolutely no impact on the cars performance so i returned it for a full refund. If APR/Unitronic hasn't figured it out yet no one has.
> 
> ...


Eurocharge has a tune available, some shop in NY as well, Reflect Tuning has one. So they are definitely out there.

Uni has their pricing up on the website so it's getting close. I hear the primary hold up with APR is they are also working on an exhaust setup to release at the same time. Should be close-ish by now though.


----------



## Amisk8er (Sep 17, 2004)

*ECU Flash better but Racechip isn't nothing*

It looks like a lot of people have had bad experiences with Racechip, but mine is mixed.

My Cars:
2016 Golf R (2.0t gen3) w/ 034Motorsport Stage 1
2014 GLI (2.0t gen3) w/ Unitronic Stage 1 + Racechip XLR throttle box

My Wife's Car:
2016 Jetta Sport (1.8t gen3) w/ just installed Racechip GTS. 



Summaries:
-The Golf R tune felt like a ridiculous increase in power...  034 says stock is 298hp and they bump it to 350 (but I think VW says stock is 292). Regardless of the numbers, it felt exhilarating. Unfortunately it's also harder to drive now because the power delivery feels choppy and the throttle is overly sensitive... I'm hoping I'll just get used to it, but I can remove the tune at home if I want to, this is my weekender...

-The Unitronic in the GLI was just ok at first, the claimed hp bump is +44hp, from 210 to 254. It wasn't an impressive difference in feel over stock, but after adding the Racechip XLR throttlebox the car was able to really use the added hp from the tune. Really love the feel of it now and it's adjustable so I can change to eco mode when on freeway or in traffic (this is my daily driver). Ultimately what's most important is that you can feel the difference in the drive, and the throttlebox just opened this car up. It also feels smoother despite the modifications, in contrast to the Golf R...

-Racechip GTS (advertised +48hp) is on my wife's Jetta and while the install was easy, the power isn't quite as impressive as either of the ecu flashed tunes on my cars. In the highest tune mode I can say there's a definite feeling that the engine pulls better, but I have to say with the power i've been driving in my cars it's hard to be unbiased toward the 1.8t which is supposed to have 218hp now. I'm not feeling 218, but maybe between 200-210? A +30-35 increase seems pretty fair considering my test drives today. I imagine some larger hoses/pipes and intake would help the racechip do it's job best, but I doubt it would get 218hp.

Conclusion:
I would definitely recommend ECU flashes first, but I think depending on the price, a piggy-back option could still be worth it if you go with Neuspeed's and you add some other enhancements to the airflow, turbo and throttle... Racechip may not be best quality/bang for buck but I've already made the purchase and it is an improvement over stock so I'm keeping it. The quality of the throttlebox from Racechip is good so I can recommend that, and come to think of it, that probably would be a better choice over a racechip tune because the throttle can make the stock hp fun for less money. Sounds like their customer service is garbage though... 

Best of luck with whatever you choose! :thumbup:


----------



## srivkin78 (Aug 31, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> Eurocharge has a tune available, some shop in NY as well, Reflect Tuning has one. So they are definitely out there.
> 
> Uni has their pricing up on the website so it's getting close. I hear the primary hold up with APR is they are also working on an exhaust setup to release at the same time. Should be close-ish by now though.


Where is the link to Eurocharge Tune?
Where is the link to the Reflect Tune?

What shop in NY?


----------



## srivkin78 (Aug 31, 2019)

srivkin78 said:


> Where is the link to Eurocharge Tune?
> Where is the link to the Reflect Tune?
> 
> What shop in NY?


I wrote to Reflect Tuning I got a response back:

*"yes, that is true. not a rumor, just not advertised much.
the cost of the reflash is $500 + return postage.
no obd flash for this car at all. you must send us the ecu for the upgrade.

attached are a few dyno's to give you an idea of stock vs power increase."
*

What they sent me was Dyno results from a 2017 Audi A4 with a Gen3 2.0T not a Gen3B 2.0T that the Tiguan has.

The stock power of the Audi was 189hp and 236tq and their tune results came in at 235hp and 307tq. If the 2017 Audi A4 tune can be used in a 2018/2020 Tiguan,why doesn't APR just do the same with with their 2017 Audi A4 tune?

This is a bit suspect.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

So gts chip doesn't look like it did much besides give me a top speed of 134mph. I will try more before turning Haha

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

srivkin78 said:


> I wrote to Reflect Tuning I got a response back:
> 
> *"yes, that is true. not a rumor, just not advertised much.
> the cost of the reflash is $500 + return postage.
> ...


 The A4 Ultra (FWD only) used the same Gen3B engine as the Tiguan, rated at 190hp,236tq. So those numbers do look realistic, but I hope for a bit more HP. The standard A4 made 252hp,273tq. Maybe with a DP, intake and intercooler upgrades, hp would jump a bit more.


----------



## srivkin78 (Aug 31, 2019)

PZ said:


> The A4 Ultra (FWD only) used the same Gen3B engine as the Tiguan, rated at 190hp,236tq. So those numbers do look realistic, but I hope for a bit more HP. The standard A4 made 252hp,273tq. Maybe with a DP, intake and intercooler upgrades, hp would jump a bit more.


I didn't even think of the Ultra Model. Its not very common here in Connecticut or New England for that matter. I've never even seen one.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

1054521247 said:


> I got the racechip gts
> 
> 1.Before install 0-60 in 9.6s in sport mode.
> 2.after installed with map 5 selected 0-60 in 9.3s with sport mode
> 3. Map 7 with sport mode 0-60 in 9.5s


I'm all for "to each his own", but every time I see an R-Line badged Tiguan on the road or read threads on "mods" by someone who's Kuckoo for Cocoa Puffs about their "R" I have to laugh...

B-cycle Tigs (even when real flashes arrive) will never be able to get out of their own way. Back in the MKIII and MKIV days the term 2.slow came into use and needs to make a comeback.
When I had my Atlas a Tiguan "R" pulled up next to me and wanted to "race".  OMG.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

I own a B cycle, a 2.Slow and a non-chipped 1.8T, the B is quicker than any of the others and on par with the 2.8 V6 in my son's cars. I don't consider any of them race cars, but the B cycle works fine in the Tiguan. I would not mind an extra 40-50hp, but it's fine for most drivers.


----------



## srivkin78 (Aug 31, 2019)

PZ said:


> I own a B cycle, a 2.Slow and a non-chipped 1.8T, the B is quicker than any of the others and on par with the 2.8 V6 in my son's cars. I don't consider any of them race cars, but the B cycle works fine in the Tiguan. I would not mind an extra 40-50hp, but it's fine for most drivers.


50 is hopefully the bare min....I remember doing an APR 1+ on my 2004 Audi 1.8T. The base run Dyno'd at 129hp/158TQ, K&N Air Filter bought it to 134hp/159TQ and then new bigger Bosch injectors and tune brought it to 183hp and 238TQ at the wheels. 54Hp and 80TQ gains. Car felt like a new animal.


----------

